# Machines I lucked into...



## David_R8 (Nov 24, 2020)

A week or so ago a fellow listed three machines for sale. Asking $8500 for all three.

Gallmeyer & livingston Hydraulic Surface Grinder, 8" X 24" Chuck
Parker Majestic, Manual Precision Surface Grinder, 6"X18" Chuck
22 Ton Bliss C-22 OBI Punch Press C/W Safety Light shield.

I messaged him about the Parker Majestic, he wanted $1700.
@Dabbler and I talked on the weekend about examining and moving a surface grinder. I was keenly interested but really struggled with trying to fit them into my shop.
Fast forward to this afternoon when he messaged me to say that he'd lowered the price to $1000. 

For all the three machines listed above plus four more:
Kenco five ton punch press
Thermolyne heat treat oven
Two PEMserters
2 electrical distribution panels.


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 24, 2020)

You lost me here......

You got

Gallmeyer & livingston Hydraulic Surface Grinder, 8" X 24" Chuck
Parker Majestic, Manual Precision Surface Grinder, 6"X18" Chuck
22 Ton Bliss C-22 OBI Punch Press C/W Safety Light shield.
Kenco five ton punch press
Thermolyne heat treat oven
Two PEMserters
2 electrical distribution panels.

For $1000 ?


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 24, 2020)

Yes.... that is what I just got...


----------



## DPittman (Nov 24, 2020)

David_R8 said:


> Yes.... that is what I just got...


Wow.  Good for you.  Maybe they are hot!   Just kidding.


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 24, 2020)

that is a once in a lifetime deal!  I thing the heat treat oven was hot, but it may have cooled a bit.

Seriously all that is going to take some pretty serious moving.  Rigger, perhaps?


----------



## YotaBota (Nov 24, 2020)

So when does construction of the new shop begin?
Or - the oven goes in the kitchen, the press goes in the laundry room etc,,,,lol
What is the model PEMs
That is a monster gloat, congrats.


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 24, 2020)

Four of the seven machines are already in a storage container. The Parker Majestic SG will get moved home and I will likely sell everything else.
With luck I can cover my costs


----------



## Brent H (Nov 24, 2020)

Holy Smokes David!!!!  

Great stuff indeed!! Clap clap clap....


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 24, 2020)

Thanks @Brent H 
I'm completely gobsmacked by my good fortune.


----------



## PeterT (Nov 24, 2020)

The admins are going to have to cut you off at 10 lines LOL
Congrats!
ps does the HT oven run off 220 or 110?


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 24, 2020)

PeterT said:


> The admins are going to have to cut you off at 10 lines LOL
> Congrats!
> ps does the HT oven run off 220 or 110?


I believe it's 208v.


----------



## Everett (Nov 25, 2020)

Wow, nice score!


----------



## Chicken lights (Nov 25, 2020)

Sweet!! Nice loot grab


----------



## kevin.decelles (Nov 25, 2020)

Well played! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hruul (Nov 25, 2020)

Wow, way to go David.


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 25, 2020)

Thanks gents, I feel a bit like I used up my quota of good fortune today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Nov 26, 2020)

Lottery tickets, or you used up all your luck.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Nov 26, 2020)

Wow. That is rather big price drop! He could have just sold it on auction for far more.


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 26, 2020)

Tom Kitta said:


> Wow. That is rather big price drop! He could have just sold it on auction for far more.


Indeed, I asked the seller twice what exactly he was selling.
This is what he sent me.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Nov 26, 2020)

The OBI press alone is easily 2000 and $1500 on auction pure profit to pocket alone.


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 26, 2020)

Tom Kitta said:


> The OBI press alone is easily 2000 and $1500 on auction pure profit to pocket alone.


And amazingly not a single dealer on the mainland has returned my messages


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 26, 2020)

David_R8 said:


> And amazingly not a single dealer on the mainland has returned my messages



As in trying to off load stuff?


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 26, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> As in trying to off load stuff?


Yup. I have no need for anything except the Parker Majestic SG.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Nov 26, 2020)

I would start celebrations once these are in your physical ownership. This is really strange deal - especially the price drop. But hey, things happen - it could simply be your lucky day, guy was angry and just wanted to get rid of stuff. 

Or like a house I almost got - it was sold below market as it was part of a divorce and one party wanted the other to get less $$$.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Nov 26, 2020)

Oh, you want to off load - that is trivial - if you need to off load say TODAY just transport to a bigger auction house. There are plenty of auctions in BC mainland around Vancouver area. Its like 1-2-3. 

Heck if I had this score in Alberta I would not worry for a single bit about offloading - its ... trivial unless you want to get top dollar. If you just want to get say 1500 for the press into your pocket ... auction. They send the check after auction is over. Usually takes few weeks. You need to just transport it to auction - they unload it for you. 

The punch press is in high demand - it will sell with ease. A bit different model (I think it was like 45t), 240v 1ph small sold recently for over 4000 in AB next to me plus fees - so knowing the fees owner got around $3500 hard cash.


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 26, 2020)

Thanks Tom, it is a bit of a sad situation to be honest.
Nice fellow Ian, used to own Tara Precision, had to shut the company down due to ill health at 77 years of age. He had heart surgery a week ago and can't even drive at the moment.
He had the OBI press and the two grinders listed for $8500. I talked with him at that point and he wanted $1700 for the Parker Majestic SG.
After that he lowered price for the three machines to $4500 expecting them to move.
On Monday he messaged me saying he was going to sell seven machines for $1,000.
Incredulously I asked if that was for everything.





Suffice it to say I didn't hesitate to jump because of the potential to sell the other machines.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Nov 26, 2020)

Wow - it is very sad - he must simply not have any help & no one noticed his ad before you did! 

Well, good for you - move the machines to auction and off load or wait for buyers.

He could have simply asked auction house to pick up - they would given him phone # of their preferred rigging company & that company would have taken them off his property and into auction house.


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 26, 2020)

Don't ditch the second grinder until the Parker Majestic SG is safely spotted in your shop.


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 26, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Don't ditch the second grinder until the Parker Majestic SG is safely spotted in your shop.


With any luck that will be next Friday


----------



## Tom O (Nov 26, 2020)

I hope your sending him a Turkey at  Xmas!


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 26, 2020)

Tom O said:


> I hope your sending him a Turkey at  Xmas!


Indeed, I've been trying to figure out what I might do. I may set up an endowment to be used for a scholarship at a trade school.


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 27, 2020)

David_R8 said:


> With any luck that will be next Friday



Who is moving it?


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 27, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Who is moving it?



A local company, Sputh Island Lift. 
He moved all of the equipment previously. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 27, 2020)

David_R8 said:


> A local company, Sputh Island Lift.
> He moved all of the equipment previously.



Previously?  Where is all of your stuff?


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 27, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Previously? Where is all of your stuff?



Sorry I was unclear. 
South Island moved all the stuff I just bought. 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 27, 2020)

What is that??  Move it where?


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 27, 2020)

That’s a 22 ton Bliss OBI press being loaded into a warehouse from the sellers business. 
That’s one of the things I bought. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 27, 2020)

David_R8 said:


> That’s a 22 ton Bliss OBI press being loaded into a warehouse from the sellers business.
> That’s one of the things I bought.



So, you're into moving and storage expenses on this deal now?


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 27, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> So, you're into moving and storage expenses on this deal now?



No, that was the seller moving stuff from his business location to the storage warehouse. 
I will have to pay some storage though I want to keep it to a minimum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 28, 2020)

Sold two PEMserter presses and transformer today. 
Have a deal pending on the Kenco 5 ton press for next Friday. 
That leaves the heat treat oven, the Gallmeyer and Livingston surface grinder and the Bliss press. 
Folks want tooling for the Bliss press and I have none. Me thinks it will be scrapped. 
I had three inquiries on the G&L but nothing back so it also may go with the press. I’ll scoop the mag chuck though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trlvn (Nov 29, 2020)

So, I don't know much about metal presses*.  Your haul included a 5 ton and 22 ton, right?  Did the former owner stamp out small runs of parts?  Are we talking items like small cup washers?  

I guess I thought the customer would be the one to procure the dies for small custom stamping runs.  But it sounds like the people in contact with you expect it to come with dies for standard parts?  Also, I would have thought that stamping dies would have a finite life.  After X parts they'd be thrown away or rebuilt?

Craig in Oakville
* When I was in public accounting in the 1980's, our office had a client that provided stamped metal products to the automotive industry (mostly).  Multiple times per year, an operator would have fingers or a whole hand removed despite the guarding and sensors.  Not infrequently because they were drunk or high (or both) on the job.  Not a great place.


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 29, 2020)

Indeed my thinking was the same, that any dies would be very specific to a job. 
In fact the 5 ton press still has a die in place. It looks to punch out an “L” shaped hole about 3.8” wide and maybe 1.5” long. What use that would have outside its original use is marginal I would think. 
The 22 ton press has an interesting safety feature; a light curtain similar to an elevator door. If the beam is broken the machine will not operate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom O (Nov 29, 2020)

How big is the heat treater?


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 29, 2020)

Tom O said:


> How big is the heat treater?



It’s about as wide as a refrigerator, about five feet tall and about 40” deep. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom O (Nov 29, 2020)

That’s a fair size unfortunately I’m trying to figure where to Put the drill press after putting in shelf unit for material. I do have the kiln downstairs in the basement though.


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 30, 2020)

Well folks the plot thickens. Talked to the landlord of the building today. Seems the machines had to be gone by Nov. 15. So the seller had basically run out of good will.
So unless the press and G&L sell for Friday they will be scrapped.
Sad to see them go but I'm a bit jammed now.


----------



## Brent H (Nov 30, 2020)

bummer David but goo thing you got the intel from the land lord and not show up to things gone.  Take anything you can off the old machines before they go .......bummer


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 30, 2020)

Brent H said:


> bummer David but goo thing you got the intel from the land lord and not show up to things gone. Take anything you can off the old machines before they go .......bummer



I’ll pull the chuck off for sure. 
Selling that should have me net zero or maybe a small profit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 30, 2020)

Can you not send them to auction as @Tom Kitta mentioned?


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 30, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Can you not send them to auction as @Tom Kitta mentioned?


Amazingly not a single auction house or machinery dealer on the island or the mainland wants them. I called every one that I could find and they all said no.


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 30, 2020)

Update: I have a buyer for the G&L. Told him he has to be there or it will be scrapped.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Nov 30, 2020)

The problem is *you are on the island* - also its end of the year - so auction houses may have just run out of auctions this year and auctions will re-start by February - usually there are very few auctions in January if any. There is usually only ONE auction for many houses this year in Alberta.

This may be why it was such a deal - all local auction houses closed for the year already and do not want to store items for free for few months. 

If you were NOT on the island things would be much easier for you. To transport these items OFF the island or store them would cost $$$.

Also I bet many auction houses you called deal with tiny items like consumer electronics not a large machine - they have no forklifts etc. or even outside yard. If you were in say Calgary I could off load it today for 25% sellers fee or tomorrow for even less (I know at least two places that would take it without any issues).


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 30, 2020)

I called all the big names in Vancouver, Coast Machinery, Lenmark, Bell, Modern.
I didn't call any aution house that deal in estates etc. I only called auction houses that dealt in equipment such as Ritchie Bros, Able Auctions. We don't have the industrial base that AB has.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Nov 30, 2020)

Ritchie Bros have auctions now so next ones will be in February - depending on location where you called - here they have auctions in Grand Prairie, Lethbridge and Edmonton. 

You would need to move machinery out of island and say drive to Calgary area. Not sure how much machinery there is left to deal with & what is appraisal value for this to make sense. 

For example, Clubbid will take it today. They are in High River. Their auction starts this Friday so they are still open for consignment for over a week or so.

I don't know auction scene in BC so I cannot exactly comment on it - each auction place is different, some sell items for crazy money - some are great to buy, some sell big lots you can part out and sell on Kijiji. lots of choices.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Nov 30, 2020)

Oh one more thing, regarding scrapping machines, this may NOT be so easy. Scrapyards do not like oil and contamination in their scrap - you may run into issues here.


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 30, 2020)

Well any of those options is not in my remit at the moment. Taking them off island is not an option due to transport costs. 
The previous owner used up any and all goodwill with the landlord and now I'm dealing with the aftermath. 
It will get sorted out.


----------



## SimonM (Nov 30, 2020)

How heavy is the surface grinder? I could be interested in an island trip if you are willing to share your good luck and give it away...


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 30, 2020)

SimonM said:


> How heavy is the surface grinder? I could be interested in an island trip if you are willing to share your good luck and give it away...


It's about 4000-4400 lbs. I did find a buyer in Vancouver.


----------



## francist (Nov 30, 2020)

Dang, I wish I could help you out but that stuff is just too big to throw in the back of my little Toyota and hang a tarp over it.


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 30, 2020)

francist said:


> Dang, I wish I could help you out but that stuff is just too big to throw in the back of my little Toyota and hang a tarp over it.



The fellow in Vancouver asked if it would fit in his pickup. 
“Technically yes, but you won’t be driving anywhere with it. 
[emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chicken lights (Nov 30, 2020)

David_R8 said:


> The fellow in Vancouver asked if it would fit in his pickup.
> “Technically yes, but you won’t be driving anywhere with it.
> [emoji1787]
> 
> ...


That man should be one my dispatchers. Not knowing weights, dimensions, how things get moved and not knowing what equipment is needed to move something seems to be prerequisites to being a dispatcher


----------



## RobinHood (Nov 30, 2020)

It’s good that you found a solution for most all of the items. Hope it goes well on Friday!


----------



## Tom Kitta (Nov 30, 2020)

If machines were worth it I could send my Dad over there with a 1 ton and a trailer but it would be expensive to transport out - There would be like few hundred for the ferry alone plus gas from Calgary would be like $400. Would need to make at least $1000 profit to make this whole thing be worth while. 

You probably could put in 4400 lbs in a 1 ton dually truck - my 1 ton can handle legally just over 1.5t. Bed is 8ft long.


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 30, 2020)

I picture this scenario...





Years back, my dad had an 10 ft camper that he hoped to carry with his 1968 Ford F-100 Ranger. He did put it on but the doors wouldn't close...
Not being one to back down from a challenge he had the frame fish-plated, swapped in a 4.56 geared Dana 60 1-ton rear end, with the overloads. Knowing that stopping is also important he swapped in the front brakes from an F350.
He also added a Borg-Warner overdrive transmission because 4.56 gears are silly on the highway.
He basically built a 1-ton... probabaly not cost effective but he ended up with a seriously capable truck.


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 30, 2020)

I now have buyers for everything!
Thanks to all for your congratulations, encouragement and support!


----------



## Chicken lights (Nov 30, 2020)

David_R8 said:


> I now have buyers for everything!
> Thanks to all for your congratulations, encouragement and support!


Sweet!


----------



## YotaBota (Nov 30, 2020)

Good to see all has worked out for you.
This is probably what that guy's suspension would have looked like.


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 30, 2020)

David_R8 said:


> I now have buyers for everything!



Where are you advertising this stuff that you found buyers for everything?


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 30, 2020)

I used Facebook Marketplace and Used.com. 
The PEMserter presses, Kenco press and G&L grinder sold on FB marketplace.
The oven and 22 ton press sold on Used.com
I have had excellent success with FB marketplace both as a buyer and a seller.


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 4, 2020)

Today was moving day. 
















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 4, 2020)

Oh ya.... today was D-DAY wasn't it.....

What the heck are we looking at here?

One is labeled BLIS -Green
Another  PM - Gray
and yet another labeled No 28 something - Tan(?)


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 4, 2020)

The green thing is a 22 ton press that went to a local fabrication shop. 
Grey is the Parker Majestic surface grinder that got me into this mess  and the one item I’m keeping 
And the yellow is a 10x24 Gallmeyer & Livingston surface grinder that went to Vancouver to a couple of young gents who are putting it into a single garage [emoji50]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brent H (Dec 4, 2020)

Have you received the goods David?


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 4, 2020)

Brent H said:


> Have you received the goods David?



Which goods?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 4, 2020)

Where's the pic of the PM in your shop?????


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 4, 2020)

A stem to stern cleaning is required. Holy moly is it dirty. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 4, 2020)

Is it sitting on wheels?


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 4, 2020)

No it’s just blocked up.
My pallet jack was wider than the base which meant the blocking was narrower than I wanted. I added another block on the left side. 
It’s completely filthy so I want to clean the exterior before I move it into position. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 4, 2020)

We need a prophet/loss statement once the smoke clears.


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 4, 2020)

Indeed. 
I don’t think I will turn a big profit but guaranteed I got a free surface grinder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chicken lights (Dec 4, 2020)

David_R8 said:


> No it’s just blocked up.
> My pallet jack was wider than the base which meant the blocking was narrower than I wanted. I added another block on the left side.
> It’s completely filthy so I want to clean the exterior before I move it into position.
> 
> ...


They need to make a pallet jack with moveable legs like how you can move forklift forks 

There’s your million dollar idea of the day


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 4, 2020)

Chicken lights said:


> They need to make a pallet jack with moveable legs like how you can move forklift forks
> 
> There’s your million dollar idea of the day



Some one beat you to it.... https://www.uline.ca/Product/Detail/H-2917/Pallet-Trucks/Adjustable-Width-Pallet-Truck


----------



## Brent H (Dec 4, 2020)

@David_R8 - I see the goods made it to your shop!  Bravo!!

You will also have some postage when one of these comes your way :




Hot off the bandsaw!


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 4, 2020)

Brent H said:


> @David_R8 - I see the goods made it to your shop! Bravo!!
> 
> You will also have some postage when one of these comes your way :
> View attachment 12025
> Hot off the bandsaw!



Sa-wheet! Thanks mate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chicken lights (Dec 4, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Some one beat you to it.... https://www.uline.ca/Product/Detail/H-2917/Pallet-Trucks/Adjustable-Width-Pallet-Truck


Dang it


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 5, 2020)

And done!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

